# Question About Satori



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 10, 2015)

I'm trying Satori for the first time.  And I've read that she's a light feeder.  

I use my own mix of Super Soil, and I cook it very well (i.e. long).  It's strong enough that I use only tap water throughout the entire grow, with no nutes or additives of any kind.  And the only water I give it is un-ph'ed tap water.

Also worth mentioning is that I successfully rooted 8 of 9 Sugar Punch clones with it (100% Super Soil) a few months ago when I was unknowingly out of Roots Organic.  I expected the plants to burn, but they thrived instead.  One of my friends said it was due to me cooking the Super Soil so long and thoroughly.  IDK.

Will Satori like this grow environment?  Will the Super Soil be too strong for a light feeding plant like Satori?

Thank you.


----------



## pcduck (May 10, 2015)

I use the same soil for all my girls. Satori did just fine in it.


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2015)

Satori will be very happy to have a home with you and all those nice amendments. Lucky girl.  You should be just fine.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2015)

I have never found a super soil that will take me all the way through...what are you putting into it?


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I have never found a super soil that will take me all the way through...what are you putting into it?



This is what I use, based upon a recipe by member sidewing on RollItUp.  I've used it for several grows now.  I especially like the organic rice hulls over perlite.  The hulls do the job of perlite, and add silicon as well for protection from disease.

My plants thrive in this soil, but do remain green until harvest; which may mean that it has too much nitrogen.

Sidewing also has a "cut down" version, which he claims is less expensive and still produces the same results.  But I haven't tried it yet.

Nouvellchef on this web site has an interesting formula; I may try it sometime with added organic rice hulls.

*Sidewing's Super Soil Recipe*:


*2 large bags -* roots natural and organic soil large bag (1.5)
*1.5 cu -* EB Earth Worm Castings
*16 red cups (about 1kg) &#8211; *organic rice hulls
*420g* fish bone meal (down to earth 3-16-0)
*420g* bat guano (happy frog 0-5-0)
*420g* blood meal (down to earth 12-0-0)
*100g *neem seed meal (down to earth)
*80g* potassium sulfate (0-0-50)
 

*200g* ancient forest alaska humus (general organics)
*200g* xtreme mycorrhizal granules
*200g* azomite
 

*100g* sea kelp (algamin 1-0-2)
*70g* dolomite lime (30% cal 3% mg or 75/12)
*50g* alfalfa meal (down to earth 2.5-1-1)
 

*20g* humic acid powder (down to earth)
*8g* Epsom salt

I use this soil in 10-gallon smart pots, and use nothing but un-ph'ed tap water the entire grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 10, 2015)

Thanks, not that much different than mine....I wonder why mine never ever ever lasts the entire grow.....


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks, not that much different than mine....I wonder why mine never ever ever lasts the entire grow.....



I've only run short-flowering strains in it.  The longest-flowering strain I've run in it was 63 days.  Maybe it would run out of steam on long-flowering sativas.


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 10, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Thanks, not that much different than mine....I wonder why mine never ever ever lasts the entire grow.....



So, how do you supplement your organic grows with nutes?  Do you use a tea of some sort?

Maybe I'll try supplementing my next grow to see if I get bigger yields.


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2015)

I have used Novelle Chef's recipe and liked it. that looks like a good one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2015)

I use both teas and commercial nutes like GO or similar organic nutes to supplement.  Maybe I will just have to try your recipe sometime.


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2015)

What size are your grow bags THG?
I have found the bigger the bag the longer the ss works.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 11, 2015)

I was using 3 gallons ones.  Stands to reason--more soil, more nutrients.  I have some 5 gal bags I think I will try.


----------



## HotelCalifornia420 (May 11, 2015)

OK, I just ordered my Satori seeds, and it will be my first regular (i.e. non-feminized) grow.

I'll get 10 regular seeds.  I'm looking for a good mother to clone from.  So how many seeds should I germinate?  Five?  All?  Other?


----------



## MR1 (May 11, 2015)

The first five Satori seeds I germed I had four females, the next three seeds I germed I had two females, so the female to male ratio was high on the seeds I have.


----------



## Rosebud (May 12, 2015)

I am kinda cheap with my satori seeds. I would pop 4 in hopes of getting two females. I want to warn you satori can take a long time to sex. However, i have never forced my plants so that may work for you if you need to know quicker.

Enjoy this great strain.


----------

